# achat aux USA et activation dans apple store?



## ptitours11 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

je compte m'acheter un ipad wifi aux etats unis fin septembre, plusieurs questions me viennent :
- je suis à new york la 1ere semaine et j'ai vu qu'il y avait une taxe de 8%, sachant que la 2eme semaine on sera dans l'ouest, est ce que la taxe est identique?
- j'aimerai l'utiliser tout de suite, est il possible qu'ils l'activent dans l'apple store, ou faut il que j'ammene mon pc portable pour l'activer?
- j'aurai un chargeur americain avec l'ipad et j'ai deja un iphone, pourrais je utiliser ce chargeur US pour charger l'iphone et à mon retour en France, puis je utiliser le chargeur iphone pour charger l'ipad

Merci d'avance


----------



## Loveit (21 Juillet 2010)

Salut
Pour ta 3 eme question, tu peux mais c'est très lent vu que la batterie de l'ipad est plus grande, comme je ne sais pas si les liens sont tolérés ici, je t'envois un lien par mp qui te montre comment charger un ipad avec un chargeur americain en europe.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2010)

Pour les taxes, cela dépend de l'état, fait une recherche sur le net pour connaître celui qui est le plus intéressant pour toi a ce niveau la parce que l'ouest ce n'est pas très précis comme localisation .

L'Apple store doit pouvoir te l'activer. Sinon, tout ordi connecté au net peut le faire. Mais bon, ça ne coute rien de demander dans l'Apple Store, j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'ils le faisaient.

Pour le chargeur, ton iPhone pourra se recharger avec l'adaptateur iPad. Par contre, en France le iPad ne pourra se charger avec l'adaptateur iPhone. MAIS... il sera très simple d'intervertir les deux connecteurs de prise de courant, c'est compatible. Donc, ton chargeur iPad sera fonctionnel en France après ça.


----------



## tyler_d (26 Juillet 2010)

je confirme pour la batterie 
et pour l'activation qui est possible sur simple demande dans un apple store.


----------



## ptitours11 (1 Août 2010)

donc les chargeurs iphone et ipad fonctionnenet à la fois en 110 et 230v c'est ca


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2010)

Exactement, c'est juste la forme de la prise qui change.


----------

